# Artec Nima Jalali?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about artec boards and also if this is a good all around board? Thanks


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i read that they are made by elan. and i read they are very good for the price


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What else did you read?

Think about what Nima does and where he rides? It's a jibstick and that's what it's going to excel at. The boards solid otherwise Artec is the promodel line of elan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

So is it a park focused board or is good for all of the mountain?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What part of jibstick and what Nima rides do you not comprehend?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Youtube Nima Jalali. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

haha ok i get it now


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

nimas rad ,i bought one of his boards from him last week but it was a fun kink other than that dude rides some very light and jibbable boards
if you are a smaller rider like moi than nj's boards will be good for you (jibwise)


----------

